# my rhom



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

my rhom keep's raming the glass and his jaw is all raw and mushy. The color is white and now it is kind of redish pink. What can i do to help it heal nicely? I was told to use salt and it has not done anything for him. If anyone can give me some advice it would be much appreciated.

Thanx


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

what size tank is he in


----------



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

He is in a 30 gallon. He is about 6 inches


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

are those other rhoms in there with him. look for something that he could be wanting to get outside of the tank. like feeder tanks. that will make them go nuts


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

tap said:


> He is in a 30 gallon. He is about 6 inches


 I think the tank is too small he dosent have anywhere to go ..


----------



## tap (Sep 13, 2003)

he has enough room to move but i just wanted to know if anyone knew what i can do to help him heal.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

wow I dont know if there is a med out there for this ...the only thing i can think of is maybe put some plants in front of the glass...it will just take time to heal...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah salt would be your best bet IMO


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

The tank is too small for him. Probably when he feels stressed he darts and hits the end of the tank. I dont know if its worth trying to heal because IMO he will end up still hitting the glass.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Can your rhom see other fish?
When one of mine could see ther other in the next tank, he was always against the glass trying to get him. He'd wack it good too, same goes for his reflection.
Either way , try blocking the side of the aquarium he hits most.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Can your rhom see other fish?
> When one of mine could see ther other in the next tank, he was always against the glass trying to get him. He'd wack it good too, same goes for his reflection.
> Either way , try blocking the side of the aquarium he hits most.


 yeah that is true, my compressus does not go anywhere but the divider where the supers are at and tries to get through, when i get him his single 20 long i believe he will be much happier being by himself and not seeing other fish that he cannot get to.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

1st thing is to get some type of gravel or sand in the tank. P's hate to see reflections of themselves underneath them as they fear it is another P trying to nip them from below. This also gives the P an idea of where the tank ends. Right now it looks like a house of mirrors to him and he can't tell where it begins and ends. 2nd step is to dim the lighting so that he can see better. how well can you see when driving towards the sun as it sets? My guess is not very good and your fish doesn't have sunglasses. Anything you can add to make the walls more identifiable to him would help alot.

His mouth will heal itself if he stops bumping it in to the wall.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Sweet Lu, The other fish are just Silver dollars... errrrrr... feeders.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

oops my bad


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

i dont think fish can c themselves when there in the tank .you only see it becuz your looking through 2 panes of glass filled with water


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

dude what do you expect...your tank is bare...your rhom is probly stressed out...also the tank looks kinda small for him. if you dont wanna get a bigger tank add some gravel and some plants and you'll see a big difference.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

I won't rag on you about the tank size. Okay ... so you've added salt. What temp is the tank at right now? You need to raise the temp as well. Depending on the current setting, try increasing 4 degree's over a couple of days (like 2-3) with a max of no more than 88 degree. If you're afraid of fungus, you might also add AquaSafe by tetra or some kind of stress coating (anything that improves the fish's slime coating. Once he shows improvement, lower temp back down to the 79-80 range (or where ever it was before). Again reduce temp over 2-3 days. Good luck. I would recommend some plants or driftwood. If you don't want much cluster, then choose a spot in the back corner somewhere.


----------

